# Podcast: Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!



## KadeTTHH (14. Juni 2021)

Baakenhafen/Hamburg ^^


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Baakenhafen/Hamburg ^^


Yo, dann komme ich mit Grill und Zitronenpfeffer vorbei


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2021)

Zu mir, an den MLK oder DEK


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zu mir, an den MLK oder DEK


Darf man in Hörstel am Dreieck eigentlich Angeln??


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Darf man in Hörstel am Dreieck eigentlich Angeln??


Ja. Musst halt nur wissen wo die Grenze vom DEK zum MLK ist, andere Karte, da die ersten 8 MLK Kilometer dem ASV Rheine gehören.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Juni 2021)

Meine persönliche Meinung, am besten bleiben die beiden zu Hause. Ich finde die Sendung hat unheimlich nachgelassen und das damit verbundene Niveau auch.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2021)

Nach Münster an die Werse..
Wels und Hecht angeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Baakenhafen/Hamburg ^^


Nach Hamburg zum Butt Angeln.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2021)

ABBA zum ABBA könnten die doch kommen..


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. Juni 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> ABBA zum ABBA könnten die doch kommen..


Das würde wohl eine Gaudi werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juni 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Das würde wohl eine Gaudi werden.


Dann müssten wir uns ABBA zusammen reißen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. Juni 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann müssten wir uns ABBA zusammen reißen.


ABBA sowas von.


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Juni 2021)

da sie nun schon ihre Rügentour mit Mefo und Plattfisch begonnen haben und dann zum Lachs weiter 
waren, fehlt nur noch der Jasmunder Bodden auf Hecht Barsch und Zander


----------

